# Any Yokota love out there?



## old newbe (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi guys/girls I have just got a Yokota Yosemite Pro,they seem to have been a bit under the radar, apparently when sold they would have been next to the likes of Specialized and were apparently around $100(US dollars) less than the competition, and the Yosemite came with rapidfire shifters and oversize headsets and Araya rims when most of the competition was still running Thumb shifters and 1 inch headsets.
Anyway onto the pics, keeping in mind I have only just got it (3 days ago)







































Anybody help with information on the Canti's? Thanks


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Not all that much love.

Old thread with a few other bikes:
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/anybody-know-about-yokota-bikes-88947.html


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Can't stand the shifter, fork, and brakes. But otherwise than that they were good bikes in my opinion.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Sold a bunch of those bitd (mostly the lower end models) good components, on a durable frame.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

chefmiguel said:


> Sold a bunch of those bitd (mostly the lower end models) good components, on a durable frame.


Sold hundreds of them (the whole range, even tandems) great value bikes but also rode pretty nice, shame the company when under so fast, even as "dirt research" only last one more year or two at the max..


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have an '89 Yokota El Capitan that I'm building up right now with a random smattering of parts. gonna be my bar bike. I'll post pics when I get it done. seems to be a nice frame/fork and it rides really nice (up and down my driveway, so far!). I guess we'll see when all my parts are on it.

J.


----------



## troyfromtexas (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm a newbie here, but just thought that I'd contribute a little to the discussion. I picked up a Yokota Grizzly from craigslist for free a while back. I kept it mainly for spare parts. It sat untouched in my workroom for a while. Just yesterday, I pulled it out to clean it up, use some parts and possibly sell it. Most of the parts were unlabeled, without stickers, but I have been able to find out the make by examining the parts closely. The brakes were pretty basic Lee Chi brand. The rims were Araya RX7. The components were shimano deore. The shimano thumb shifters actually cleaned up nicely. As I was disassembling the bike I pulled the cranks and chainrings off and discovered that the chainrings were Sugino elliptical chainrings. How's that for a bit of 80s-90s memorabilia. I'm debating with myself if I should mount them on my bike just for kicks or try to sell them on craigslist/ebay.


----------



## Lokidog5 (May 1, 2013)

I still love my Yokota Quicksilver. I have 2 of them. I built up one many years ago. The other is still stock.


----------



## yakkoTDI (May 4, 2011)

I have a Yokota Yosemite that just needs a few minor things to be finished. I recently got the frame 18 years ago and have be quickly building it up. I just need a need front derailleur and I am redoing all the brake and gear cables. I may also change the headset and BB but maybe not.

I will post some pics when completed.


----------



## yakkoTDI (May 4, 2011)

Finished.

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/yokota-yosemite-finally-943618.html


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

I always thought Yokota was a department store bike and never paid much attention to them, but after I saw this thread I saw this pop up on my local craigslist. May have seen others on there in the past, but just didn't notice them. Looks to be in really good condition too. It's A Granite Peak model, no idea of the specs.


----------

